# 05 350 z Oil/Filter changes



## doctordetroit (Mar 5, 2005)

Any Suggestions on best way to change o and f without a lift?
Anyone have suggestions they may have used?
Thanks Guys!


----------



## doctordetroit (Mar 5, 2005)

Anybody done a remote filer instalation yet on these guys? :fluffy:


----------

